# The Dawn of Recording: The Julius Block Cylinders



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

> Starting in 1889, what is now recognized as one of the earliest dates to record music, Julius Block recorded some of the most important artists and personalities of his time on cylinder. His cylinders range in date from 1889 to 1927, and were recorded in Russia, Germany, and Switzerland. Our three-CD set includes artists who have previously remained "silent" and will change the conception of many artists whose discography up until now were thought to be complete. These are the only known recordings of Anton Arensky, Paul Pabst, Sergei Taneyev, Leo Conus, Jules Conus, Anna Essipova, Jan Hrimaly, Anatoly Brandukov, Elizaveta Lavrovskaya, and Paul Juon. These are also the earliest surviving recordings of Josef Hofmann, Nikolai Figner, Eddy Brown, and Egon Petri. And, they include the first recorded performances of Bach, Chopin, Mendelssohn, Schumann, Tchaikovsky, Wagner, Donizetti, Verdi, Bizet, and Arensky.


http://marstonrecords.com/

Article in NYT.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

http://www.talkclassical.com/3222-oldest-recording-your-collection-2.html#post31029


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Oops! Sorry about that. 

To the Moderator: Please delete this thread. The information has already been provided in an earlier thread. 
http://www.talkclassical.com/3222-oldest-recording-your-collection-2.html#post31029


----------

